# speed measurements



## slingor (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't remeber when I found a simple program which might be helpful to assess darts and other ammos speed. 
below I attached a telling picture illustrating how itworks.
Its name is dartspeed (1.37 MB), freeware, found on some site about blowguns (I'm sure I'm not telling anything new).
Personally I've never tried it, but watching Joerg's videos over and again I decided to dive in the world of testing.
Any operational comments higly welcomed.
slingor


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The slingshot version is called Audacity, I believe. It was covered a few months ago.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1137-acoustic-chronograph-my-test/


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> The slingshot version is called Audacity, I believe. It was covered a few months ago.
> 
> http://slingshotforu...ograph-my-test/


yes, I have done some eperiments with audacity (freeware sound apps) my computer and a shooting chamber. The sistem (as i could read around the web and tested myself) is well rated as precision, You ony need a microphone connected to a pc, and two stands at a known distance where you need to fix two paper sheats. Recording the smash of the bullet trepassing the first and the second paper wll gave you the speed of your's shot,


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow! Thanks so much, guys. I was getting ready to buy a chrony. This will save me some bucks.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

What is the velocity do you think I'll be getting from Barnetts' tube bands. Shooting .38cal lead 120gr approx.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

What is the velocity do you think I'll be getting from Barnetts' tube bands. Shooting .38cal lead 120gr approx.


----------



## longshot (Jan 14, 2010)

hey where can you download the software?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

longshot said:


> hey where can you download the software?


Here it is free which is cool, but it's not specifically for slingshots, or any projectiles for that matter; It's just a general sound editing suite and a good one at that.

I don't think it would be too hard to make a program which could analyse a sound file and give you an approximation of the velocity given the correct parameters. The recordings would have to be made in a very consistent manner though for the software to work, so I think this would be a hindering factor.

Personally I think you'd be better off with a decent chronograph...


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

yes audacity is the prog I had used. Recording set is easy to build up. All you need is a pair of stands to attach two papers sheet (fax or copy pages are ok aswell as newspaper's pages) a tape meters to measutìre the disnce between, and a good mic to connect to the pc. Once you have registered the sound, better twice for each test, you can see graphics of the two impacts against the papers, and in a smalla windows you have the time elapsed. Converting time to velocity on a known distance is a child play. Despect what many thinks the sistem is very effective.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I just downloaded it I cant wait to try it and get some data.


----------



## Botus (Dec 3, 2010)

Excellent ideas for testing on a budget! Thanks


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Geko made a very nice tutorial video for it, years ago..


----------

